# [SOLVED] (layman) Overlay lässt sich nicht hinzufügen

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte mir gerade mal ds Overlay "berkano" installieren, leider birgt aber:

```
layman - a berkano
```

folgenden Fehler:

```
vdr02 ~ # layman -a berkano

* Failed to add overlay "berkano".

* Error was: Directory /usr/portage/local/layman/berkano already exists. Will not overwrite its contents!
```

Das seltsame ist nur, dass es im Verzeichnis "/usr/portage/local/layman" kein Verzeichnis "berkano" gibt.

Hat Jemand eine Idee, wie ich das o.g. Overlay installiert bekomme?Last edited by 3PO on Fri Jun 05, 2009 10:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Evtl sind noch "Reste" bei layman gespeichert.

layman -d berkano und dann nochmal adden.

Tobi

----------

## 3PO

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Evtl sind noch "Reste" bei layman gespeichert.
> 
> layman -d berkano und dann nochmal adden.
> 
> Tobi

 

hmmm........,

geht leider auch nicht:

```
vdr02 ~ # layman -d berkano

* Overlay "berkano" does not exist!

vdr02 ~ #
```

Und nun??

----------

## firefly

wie wäre es mit dem löschen des Verzeichnisses?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Und nun??

 

in /usr/portage/local/layman/overlays.xml reinschauen (bzw /usr/local/portage/layman/overlays.xml je nach pfad variable von layman)

----------

## 3PO

So, ich bin nun einen kleinen Schritt weiter.

Allerdings scheint der Server down zu sein?

```
vdr02 ~ # layman -a berkano

* Running command "/usr/bin/svn co "http://svn.liveforge.org/berkano/trunk/" "/usr/portage/local/layman/berkano""...

svn: OPTIONS von »http://svn.liveforge.org/berkano/trunk«: Konnte keine Verbindung zum Server herstellen (http://svn.liveforge.org)

* Failed to add overlay "berkano".

* Error was: Adding the overlay failed! Possible remains of the opration have NOT been removed and may be left at /usr/portage/local/layman/berkano. Please remove them manually if required.

vdr02 ~ #
```

Kann das Jemand bestätigen, oder mache ich da etwas falsch?

----------

## Finswimmer

Jetzt um 15:04 geht es

----------

## 3PO

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Jetzt um 15:04 geht es

 

Jetzt um 15:27 gehts nicht (mehr)  :Sad: 

Das kann doch nicht sein, oder??

----------

## Finswimmer

/usr/bin/svn co "http://svn.liveforge.org/berkano/trunk/" ./

Geht das?

Mach es am Besten in einem tmp Verzeichnis.

Tobi

----------

## 3PO

Nein, geht auch nicht.   :Sad: 

```
vdr02 tmp # svn co "http://svn.liveforge.org/berkano/trunk/" ./

svn: OPTIONS von »http://svn.liveforge.org/berkano/trunk«: Konnte keine Verbindung zum Server herstellen (http://svn.liveforge.org)

vdr02 tmp #
```

----------

## Finswimmer

Hast du an svn irgendwie rumgespielt?

Irgendwelche Defaults Alialse oder so gesetzt?

Tobi

----------

## 3PO

Ähhm...,

nicht dass ich wüsste, - aber kann ich das prüfen?

----------

## 3PO

Da es ja offensichtlich nicht an layman liegt, sondern an svn, habe ich mal einen extra Thread eröffnet.

--> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-769397.html

----------

## 3PO

Gelöst:

Siehe Link im vorherigen Posting.

----------

